# Pontiac wheel code HN



## Gw74 (Jun 24, 2020)

Can anyone tell me the year and make and model of the Pontiac wheel code HN it’s got a 4MI 30 as well


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

My best guess

4MI 30. March 74 The zero seems out of place. Do you have a picture?
MI is the plant code; Motor Wheel of Lansing Michigan 

LeMans or Ventura


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

quickly reading the list 

W T H ? 14x6 69 drum grand prix JA ?????? wow /? never knew sounds funkee ..hmm


----------



## Gw74 (Jun 24, 2020)

O52 said:


> My best guess
> 
> 4MI 30. March 74 The zero seems out of place. Do you have a picture?
> MI is the plant code; Motor Wheel of Lansing Michigan
> ...


Awesome thank you so much. Probably not worth much. I’ll try and post a picture


----------

